# central ark



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

callbacks to the open 2nd:

1,4,6,7,10,11,13,17,18,19,20,22,23,26,27,28,29,30,34,35,36


----------



## GregC (May 5, 2005)

Open callbacks to the 4th

1,4,7,13,18,19,20,22,23,27,28,30,36

Dog 13 starts


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Derby
1st Gemstone's Skyy Blue O Gwen Jones/ H Jimmie Darnell
2nd Trey Lawrence with I think Coal # 10
3rd Raft Creek Road Grader O Jim Byrd / H Mark Miles
4th ?

I am sorry I do not have more but was in a basketball tournament game when I got the call and the noise was pretty bad.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Gwen, on Skyy's Derby WIN!!! Handled to the WIN by Jimmie Darnell. Way to go, Jimmie!

rita


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Thanks Rita. I am still smiling


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats Gwen. What a nice boy! Enjoy your success!&#55357;&#56836;&#55357;&#56836;


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

Derby 4th was monte bochart with angus. He then drove to PRTA for the derby on Saturday.

congrats to Bryan manning on the Q 1st with buster


----------



## truka (Oct 13, 2010)

Way to go Gwen and Skyy! Congratulations!
-trudie


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Open
1st #1 Atlastastar - Blank/Harp
2nd #7 Hardscrabbles Captain Morgan - Cross/Harp
3rd #36 Ride Sally Ride III - Chesshir
4th #20 Belmar's Junie B. Jones - Cottrell

Don't know the JAMS other than #4 and Trey Lawrence


----------



## Jacob Hawkes (Jun 24, 2008)

Way to go Charles!!


----------



## Gwen Jones (Jun 19, 2004)

Huge Congrats to Martha Blank and Greg Cross for first and second in the Open. The Harp truck had a really nice weekend. Jay, as hard as you work, I was thrilled to see your name on the placement list. Well deserved. Good job to the other contestants who finished.


----------



## Greg Seddon (Jan 7, 2005)

Just received a text that Peter Ketola WON the Amateur and Qualified for the National Amateur!!

CONGRATULATIONS PETER & ACE!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Charles, on your OPEN 4th with Junie B!!!!

That must have been FUN!

rita


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Congrats to Monte Bochart and Angus with the Derby 4th. This gives Angus 14 Derby points with 3 more trials before he derbies out. Nice job.


----------



## m blank (Apr 2, 2006)

Congrats to. Peter on your AM win. WAY TO GO!


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

Greg Seddon said:


> Just received a text that Peter Ketola WON the Amateur and Qualified for the National Amateur!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS PETER & ACE!!



Way to go ACE! Your buddy Peter promised you a nice steak dinner tonite for Qualifying for the Nat'l AM, make him pay up!

Proud to have trained with you boyz too. I'm jealous, but even more so I'm proud and happy for my training partners & friends!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm sitting at Little Rock Airport, attempting to dry out - at least the coffee and Bailey's is taking the cold edge off...I have to say, I greatly enjoyed judging for CARC, their bird boys/girls were very hard workers and very polite. Thanks to the club members who suffered through the rain this morning to wrap up the Am...toward the end I thought I was going to blow away!! I greatly enjoyed seeing dogs I wouldn't normally see, there are some talented ones out there (and for those chocolate fans, ya should keep an eye out for the dog that got 4th...WOW!) What was also neat about this group is I got to see numerous Chessie and Goldens too...to me that was really fun. Thanks CARC, but next time I don't want the rain! 

Lastly, I have to give Dave Kress a shout...I greatly enjoyed judging with ya, thanks for putting up with my lame ramblings and I look forward to seeing ya down the road.

FOM


----------



## blake_mhoona (Mar 19, 2012)

FOM said:


> I have to say, I greatly enjoyed judging for CARC, their bird boys/girls were very hard workers and very polite. Thanks to the club members who suffered through the rain this morning to wrap up the Am...toward the end I thought I was going to blow away!!
> 
> FOM


The go bird thrower in the 4th did a phenomenal job wouldn't u say? Lol! Although half way through I was wishing id have volunteered to be the retired bird so I could of sat under the tree at least.

note to self: buy rain gear


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

blake_mhoona said:


> The go bird thrower in the 4th did a phenomenal job wouldn't u say? Lol! Although half way through I was wishing id have volunteered to be the retired bird so I could of sat under the tree at least.
> 
> note to self: buy rain gear


Hahaha we talked about getting you rain gear, but said you'd be soaked either way!! BTW why didn't ya say hey?!?! You turd!!! Y'all did great, thanks!! And you can throw for me any day!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Greg Seddon said:


> Just received a text that Peter Ketola WON the Amateur and Qualified for the National Amateur!!
> 
> CONGRATULATIONS PETER & ACE!!


And don't believe a word he says....I never said you talk more than a girl after her first kiss!!


----------



## SummitLabs (May 5, 2009)

Congratulations Peter for your win with Ace!!! Also huge congrats to Don and Bettye for your Am 4th with Windy, mama Rita and brother Denver are so proud!!!


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

Congrats Peter and Ace on the Amateur WIN and qualifying for the National! Even more impressive when you consider this team was training with a few of us in the snow and bitter cold temps here in Michigan until 2 weeks ago! Guess all that long underwear and warm weather deprivation training paid off!


----------



## Dan Wegner (Jul 7, 2006)

FOM said:


> And don't believe a word he says....I never said you talk more than a girl after her first kiss!!


Lainee, a teenage girl after her first kiss has got NOTHING on Greg! He could talk a polar bear into hibernation in July!


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Dan Wegner said:


> Lainee, a teenage girl after her first kiss has got NOTHING on Greg! He could talk a polar bear into hibernation in July!


I was trying to be 'nice!'


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

CARC was a nice gig- cold one day, warm another and wet today. 
Nice club, good help, decent grounds. 
I enjoyed the complete experience along with my co judges Walt and Laniee
Dk


----------



## DManey (Mar 18, 2014)

I would like to say Thank You to Mr.Kress once again. This was my very first trial (derby)
Mr Kress and everyone there made me feel right at home. Had a great time and we learned alot.


----------

